# 2-23 [Conecuh River Largemouth]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Mitch & I loaded up the yaks after class & hit the river yesterday around 4:30PM. Mitch was throwing a Matrix Shad on spinning gear, but I opted for the fly rod. Once again, I made the right decision! Had a bit of a rough time getting the bite figured out, but once I figured out how to get my fly in the bite zone & keep it there, I managed a few fun-sized fish. I landed a few small largemouth & one pickerel, which was also small. No good fish, but at least we found a couple good areas that were protected from the crazy winds & got on some fish. Always a good way to spend the afternoon.

*Mitch:* Skunked
*Me:* A few small largemouth & a dink pickerel

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

looks like a good time. was the water clear


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fishing Dad said:


> ...was the water clear


I wish... Unfortunately it was super muddy. Mullet sure didn't seem to mind as much as Mitch & I did. They were jumping everywhere.


----------

